# Fledgling is suddenly a friend! Need advice



## Sianax (Mar 3, 2014)

My son discovered a young pigeon in our apartment stairway and asked me to come help it since he knows I have worked with many, many animals and can generally deal with this kind of stuff.

The thing is, asides from being able to tell that this bird is a juvenile (still has down feathers about its head) and that it might be female from the length of beak I know nothing about pigeons.

It seems very fond of me, however, and has perched and pooped on me for a few hours now. Do fledgling birds imprint again? I've provided a source of water and a dish of breadcrumbs but if this bird stays what do I feed it?

I'd appreciate any advice. Many thanks in advance x


----------



## Hillary.Obanda (Mar 2, 2014)

Basicaly pigeons are grain eaters so you can try feeding it cracked maize,sorghut,wheat,green grams.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If you can't get a hold of a pigeon grain mix you might be able to get a "pigeon and dove mix" from Petco or similar. In a pinch you can use a good "wild bird seed mix"....the only problem wiht the latter is there are a lot of very small seeds. Is the bird eating and drinking on its own???? No way to tell gender yet on a bird that young. Is it pooping ok (often and what do the poops look like). If it was not yet weaned you may have to show it how to eat and even feed it for a bit (look at the stickys on this forum above). IF you need to feed it frozen peas which have been first thawed/warmed in warm water are probably the easiest thing, especially at that size.. Pics??


----------

